# *Edited*Hornets sign Strawberry/Watkins/Mensah-Bonsu



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Upping the training camp roster to 14 the Hornets have signed guard D.J. Strawberry and center Darryl Watkins. 

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/hornets_sign_dj_strwberry__2010_09_17.html


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Good see DJ Strawberry getting another chance. I think he could crack the rotation if given the chance.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

^Agreed. He's an aggressive defender and you can never have enough of those in the rotation.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

DJ Strawberry is my all time favourite name.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And they've also added Pops Mensah-Bonsu to the training camp roster according to Yahoo's Wojnarowski.



> The Hornets have reached agreement with forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu on a non-guaranteed training camp deal, a league tells Y! Sports.
> 3 minutes ago via ÜberTwitter


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

team is taking an approach different to any offseason I can remember in recent history. if two of these guys amke the roster (shakur and pops) we will be going into the season with 6 new players as opposed to last season. That is an immense turnaround, and i must believe its for the better.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> team is taking an approach different to any offseason I can remember in recent history. if two of these guys amke the roster (shakur and pops) we will be going into the season with 6 new players as opposed to last season. That is an immense turnaround, and i must believe its for the better.


And for some reason I can't help but think if Bower and Scott were still here they'd be going after older veteran retreads that are on their way out of the leauge. Demps and Williams seem to be looking at players that are younger, athletic, and still has some kind of potential. In the Bower and Scott era the Hornets never ever gave consideration to the D-League.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets add another one.....




> The Hornets have signed Joe Alexander to a partially guaranteed contract, a league source tells Y! Sports.
> 6 minutes ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> Alexander was the 8th overall pick in the 2008 draft to the Bucks. He impressed Hornets front office and coaches in recent workout.
> 3 minutes ago via ÜberTwitter


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

insanity. i guess this could be looked at as the proverbial "throw **** at a wall and see what sticks" but this competition can bring out the best in all players, and i feel like the youth movement is simply the way to go. I totally agree about our previous corps looking at past their prime "vets" who have little else to offer and their experience doesn't even assist us. great day all around IMO.


----------

